# Bike Fitting in Santa Monica/West LA



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

Can you guys recommend anyone in the area for bike fitting? The two that I have heard are Phase IV and Nate Loyal.

Thanks


----------



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

I should add Eddie Monnier.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

Bianchi Ti said:


> Can you guys recommend anyone in the area for bike fitting? The two that I have heard are Phase IV and Nate Loyal.
> 
> Thanks


I have used Nate Loyal for a while now. Great guy, and great fitting. Also, he is very patient, and will make adjustments later if something needs to be changed. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

Were you more comfortable and powerful?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've heard good things about Nate Loyal.


----------



## JonSG (Aug 1, 2004)

Bianchi Ti said:


> Were you more comfortable and powerful?


Definately more comfortable. More powerful? I think so, but that is of course relative.

If you have never had a fit done, I highly recommend it. The money you spend on it will go farther in making you a better rider than will new gear.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Veloworx*

There's a guy who works out of a shop in Brentwood called Veloworx (maybe Veloworks). I've heard he's incredible - has worked with pros, etc. Don't have his name, but if you called the shop, they could give you the lowdown.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

jptaylorsg said:


> There's a guy who works out of a shop in Brentwood called Veloworx (maybe Veloworks).


That's probably Eddie, but Veloworx is gone (sad! ... they were 1 1/2 blocks away from my house). I believe his website is velo-fit.com.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*nate loyal?*



Bianchi Ti said:


> Can you guys recommend anyone in the area for bike fitting? The two that I have heard are Phase IV and Nate Loyal.
> 
> Thanks


\

Do you have Nate Loyal's information? I used to have his number.
Does he work in Helens bicycles?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

steel515 said:


> \
> 
> Do you have Nate Loyal's information? I used to have his number.
> Does he work in Helens bicycles?


He works out of Helen's. You can call there and I'm sure they can get you in touch with him. In the meantime, I've emailed a friend of mine who got fit by him and should have his contact info.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I have Nate's card around here someplace. I will PM you with it if I find it. BTW, Nate is a certified UCI coach so you should be able to find him on the UCI website. He is located in West LA.


----------



## Bianchi Ti (Jun 11, 2002)

Number 310-927-6283
E-mail nate At nateloyal.com


----------



## Loyal Fitting (Dec 16, 2006)

Someone just told me that people were looking for fitters on this website. If anyone has any questions please feel free to contact me at either [email protected] or 310-927-6283. I don't work for Helen's Cycles of Santa Monica I just rent a space to do fittings out of there. The head to toe fit is all about injury prevention, it takes about an hour and a half and is $165. Again my door is open and you can check out more information at Athleticamps.com. 

- Nate Loyal


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Veloworx moved...*

Not to hijack the thread, 'cuz if a guy who everybody likes actually writes in... that's not a bad way to end it (good on 'ya, Nate).

Veloworx moved, though... they're still going strong but they're down on Lincoln and Marine now... biggest cross street is Rose. Right across the street from the Starbucks there.

They've got a size cycle and, yes, SuYoung (I think) is the guy. Totally chill, totally knowledgeable, good roadie selection, and good service.

www.veloworx.com


----------

